# Eigene Firefox Erweiterung



## realpk (24. Februar 2006)

Ich würde gerne eine eigene Firefox Erweiterung programmieren.
Leider kann ich darüber nichts finden.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Ich wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruss Tim


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. Februar 2006)

Hi

Wie, man kann darüber nix finden?
Ein Blick auf die Homepage des Herstellers, hätte dir das gebracht: 
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Extensions


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Die MozillaZine Knowledge Base enthält einen sehr hilfreichen Artikel dazu, der auch jede Menge Links für weitere Recherchen liefert.

Viel Spaß beim Entwickeln


----------

